# Solved: Sonic Activation Module



## Gor848 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1014 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 224 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 111184 MB, Free - 78184 MB; D: Total - 38130 MB, Free - 20170 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc. , 0HJ054, , ..CN6986167P08B8.
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

Hi, Like many others I have a problem with Windows Installer popping up every time I start up and then looking for Sonic Activation Module. I've worked out that it's linked to Roxio and I've tried looking for fixes / patches but nothing so far. I've uninstalled everything that I had that was connected to Roxio / Sonic but still get this problem. I'm new to this site so apologies if I've done anything wrong but can anyone help and tell me how I get rid please? Many thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Welcome to TSG, you've posted in the right section.

Install the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility: http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4459
It will create a new item in your Programs section of the Start Menu, run it. Find and remove any Sonic or Roxio entries, note that may be listed with a number or something in front of the entry and not just purely alphabetical, then reboot and see if the problem still exists.


----------



## Gor848 (Jul 17, 2011)

Triple6 said:


> Welcome to TSG, you've posted in the right section.
> 
> Install the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility: http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4459
> It will create a new item in your Programs section of the Start Menu, run it. Find and remove any Sonic or Roxio entries, note that may be listed with a number or something in front of the entry and not just purely alphabetical, then reboot and see if the problem still exists.


Thanks Triple6. I tried that and I'm sure it would have worked as I found some Empty Registry Keys linked to Sonic. However as a free download that Utility won't clean that part without me spending money. Having already spent a reasonably significant sum on software in the past few days, which to be fair did what it said but not what I wanted, I'm reluctant to spend more unless I really have to. I went on line to one of the said software helpdesks and spoke with a very nice guy from Phoenix Arizona but all he wanted me to do was purchase yet another product. I'm not a tighta##e by any means but would sooner try and find a free way if at all possible. Until recently a good friend of mine would have been the answer, he only ever charged a free meal  but he had his own problems and a couple of months ago he died (.
Have you any other suggestions? Or is there anyone else out there who has managed to get round this problem? 
Many thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Microsoft Windows Installer Utility is free, completely free. You must have clicked on an ad if they wanted you to pay for something.

Here's the direct link to it: http://majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=4459&file=9&evp=fe1c76da3437592326a3d668d72bf8f5


----------



## Gor848 (Jul 17, 2011)

Triple6 said:


> The Microsoft Windows Installer Utility is free, completely free. You must have clicked on an ad if they wanted you to pay for something.
> 
> Here's the direct link to it: http://majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=4459&file=9&evp=fe1c76da3437592326a3d668d72bf8f5


Hi Triple6, Many thanks I got it the second time and ran the program and that has sorted it. That has to be worth a free dinner!!  Many thanks.


----------

